
Iceland, a land of Vikings, braces for a Pirate Party takeover - ryanstanton
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/iceland-a-land-of-vikings-braces-for-a-pirate-party-takeover/2016/10/23/f1bfe992-9540-11e6-9cae-2a3574e296a6_story.html
======
eiliant
Iceland gets way too much press in the western hemisphere than it deserves, it
has what, 300K population in the middle of nowhere with no particularly
interesting acheivements?

Pirate party, ok, cool. Let me know when it's the U.K or U.S or even say Spain
or something. Hell, would be better even if it's a province/city in China.

~~~
cyrus_
Cities and provinces in larger countries do not have nearly the same level of
governing autonomy, nor do they have the same privileges according to
international law.

Perhaps places like Singapore deserve to be talked about more than they are
for the same reason, but Iceland is interesting because it seems to be
exploring new ideas in governance in a serious manner.

------
tapiwa
Dupe ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775974)

